
Using git-crypt to transparently encrypt sensitive data in a Git repository - crohr
http://ebarnouflant.com/posts/3-using-git-crypt-to-transparently-encrypt-sensitive-data-in-a-git-repository
======
brudgers
Related: The software's author's original post:
[https://www.agwa.name/projects/git-
crypt/](https://www.agwa.name/projects/git-crypt/)

------
Albright
Interesting, but I would still try my best to just keep sensitive data out of
the repo rather than commit an encrypted version of it.

